# red bellied



## phil2005 (Apr 29, 2005)

hi guys im new to site ... ive recently bought a tank with 4 2" rbp and i put them in a little 60 gallon tank till i got new tank set up ... looking good ... but i put them in new tank and the temp was the same as little tank and all fish laying on there side but still alive do they sleep like this ...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

NO...they are probably dying! Put them in a heated tank immediatly. The tank needs to be like 80 degrees! Also make sure that your tank is cycled and has a filter!!!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

moeplz said:


> NO...they are probably dying! Put them in a heated tank immediatly. The tank needs to be like 80 degrees! Also make sure that your tank is cycled and has a filter!!!
> [snapback]1006530[/snapback]​


i didn't hear anything about the temperature in degrees in there i just heard that the temp was the same. it could be the piranha's "playing dead" . at a young age rbp's will play dead when they feel threatned or scared. my little guys did this when i picked them up from the lfs and they were still in the bag. they may not be acclimated to their new tank but if u cycled the tank and the temp is somewhere around 80 degrees you should be fine.


----------

